# Our Fish & Aquarium Pics



## fishfreaks

55 gallon FUll shotshttp://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=601&stc=1

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=602&stc=1

29 Gallon full shots http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=603&stc=1
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=604&stc=1

texanhttp://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=605&stc=1

female convict 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=606&stc=1

algae eater (unknown) http://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=607&stc=1

sausauge- our electric catfishhttp://www.fishforums.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=608&stc=1


----------



## Arlene

Fishfreaks i dont think the links to the pics are working..well they wernt for me.


----------



## ijedic

Hi Fishfreaks,
I'm getting Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster. Can't wait to see them though!! Have fun, Shannon


----------



## fishfreaks

alright lets try this; our texan, 55 gallon, and 29 gallon


----------



## fishfreaks

sausage- our electric catfish, our unknown pleco and female convict


----------



## fishfreaks

do you guys see them now?


----------



## Lexus

Yes! Beautiful!


----------



## something_fishy

Your unknown catfish, could it be L203 Panaque sp? My friend has one just like that and that is what LFS told him.


----------



## fishfreaks

thanks for the suggestion sumthing fishy but i dont think its that pleco. ours is more of a light brown/tan color


----------



## JandaSeve

That female cons got some great color! I still think cons are one of my favorite fish....


----------



## fishfreaks

JandaSeve said:


> That female cons got some great color! I still think cons are one of my favorite fish....


 yes, she has been getting a lot more colors over the past few days, her belly started out red way back, and shes been showing blue, but now she is also showing this beautiful yellow in her fins


----------



## ijedic

Very nice! I can see them now!! Thanks for fixing [email protected] Have fun, Shannon


----------



## Osiris

cool pics wish that one of the cat/pleco woulda came out better where u had it head on, could been a contest winner photo there!


----------



## Shaggy

I got to get me some cichlids. (Of course in a different tank  )  Great shots freaks!!


----------



## fishfreaks

MalawianPro said:


> cool pics wish that one of the cat/pleco woulda came out better where u had it head on, could been a contest winner photo there!


do you mean sausage?


----------



## Guppy123

Thats the most colorful tank ive ever seen!


----------



## fishfreaks

haha it no longer looks like that anymore, we have a backround and its set up a bit differently. ill have to take some new full shots. But your right, thats what we were going for


----------

